# Beauty! - biggest Lycosa I´ve ever had



## Bjoern Elksnat (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello together

Proudly presenting: Lycosa singoriensis

3,8 cm in bodylength


----------



## tmanjim (Dec 30, 2009)

Great lookin spidey. I am impressed.


----------



## Avicularia Man (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes, very pretty indeed.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, thats an awesome Wolfy!


----------



## TheTyro (Jan 1, 2010)

She really does look like a wolf! Like, _Canis lupus_. So danged FURRY! it's gorgeous! Beautiful coloring and patterns. :worship:


----------



## Xian (Jan 1, 2010)

Indeed! The colors on that spider are AWESOME!


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jan 1, 2010)

where is that from, and how do i get one!!!! im really taking highly to Trues and THAT is by far one of the more beautiful ive seen.


----------



## rvtjonny (Jan 1, 2010)

she's a beauty,  love the eyes..


----------



## Rabid538 (Jan 1, 2010)

Such a pretty _Lycosa_! Did you catch her from the wild? Or was she bought?


----------



## mandipants (Jan 1, 2010)

WOW! Absolutely stunning! :clap:


----------



## LeilaNami (Jan 1, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 1, 2010)

wow, that's one fluffy spider! i agree with TheTyro, it lives up to the name.


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello!

They exist in Austria, Hungary, Russia and other eastwards parts.

Here`s the male, a beauty too

and pre-pairing photos

LG Björn


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Jan 2, 2010)

@Rabid538

Combined... she is a bought wilcaught^^


----------



## alexmargaritis (Jan 2, 2010)

excellent photos and very beautiful wolfies!


----------



## buthus (Jan 2, 2010)

Really beautiful!  And yes!  *Hairy* compared to most of what we see common over here on this side of the pond.


----------



## Moltar (Jan 4, 2010)

Verrry nice. Allow me to echo the others... So Hairy! I've never seen a wolfie quite like that. Nice spidd and great pics too!


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Jan 9, 2010)

once again....

Phoneutria-lookalike^^


----------



## arachnorama (Jan 9, 2010)

Awww they're so FUZZY!!!


----------



## Markus G. (Jan 12, 2010)

Very nice Björn


Do you hibernate them? From where are these, Neusiedlersee?

Greetings,
Markus


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Markus

this one is from Hungary.

I have hibernated her, but only for 2-3 weeks... I hope its enough to give her an impulse, and I hope she will build a fertile eggsac in the spring!! Would be soooo great!

LG Björni


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Jan 13, 2010)

...just a Lycosa


----------



## Markus G. (Jan 14, 2010)

I would have done a longer winter break but maybe it works anyways 


If you really have the fortune to get some baby Lycosas, please give me an update 

Greetings
From Austria


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Apr 5, 2010)

Markus G. said:


> If you really have the fortune to get some baby Lycosas, please give me an update


Updated 

1st molt



mommy with the rest of the bunch on her back



LG Björni


----------



## marclar (Apr 5, 2010)

Freebies  ?


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat (Apr 5, 2010)

Free beer? - yes, I take one, thanks!!

Sorry for misunderstanding, I am German... ;P

LG Björni


----------



## ErikWestblom (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Björn! Will these awesome babies be for sale?


----------



## RAZZBERRY (Apr 5, 2010)

Your wolfies are amazing, So FUZZY lol
and the Colors are amazing!!!
Nice Wolfs...


----------



## marclar (Apr 6, 2010)

BjörnE said:


> Free beer? - yes, I take one, thanks!!
> 
> Sorry for misunderstanding, I am German... ;P
> 
> LG Björni


Beer for a wolf juvie


----------



## Catfisha (Jul 15, 2010)

Awww....That's one super-fuzzy, huge wolf!  I love wolfy faces!


----------



## _timisdrunk_ (Jul 15, 2010)

That is one beautiful spider! I've recently seen these on a german website for sale, i must admit i've been tempted...


----------



## insect714 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bjorn any new updates on the Little Wolves?  How many did you end up with?


----------

